# Pontiac vacuum gauge.



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I picked up one of the Pontiac vacuums (see photo) to play with from a friend recently. From what I'm finding on line they were mainly mounted on consoles. I was wondering where people prefer to mount them with a similar setup to mine. 67 Tempest, bench seat, column shift automatic.

Jim


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

To be clear it was labeled/sold as a CONSOLE MOUNTED GAUGE. so I'm not sure it could be mounted elsewhere without a bit of modification.
My first thought would be and I'm not sure it can be done is to rotate the inner gauge face within the housing and then under mount it on the lower dash?
IIRC the inner piece has clocking tabs that would likely need to be removed to allow rotation, but I not 100% sure on this as it's been many years since I installed mine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd just mount it to the outside cowl grille in front of the windshield with a large hose clamp directly in front of the driver - like the old school tachometers. :yesnod:


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Both good Ideas thanks. I really like the the thought of under the dash, I had not considered that. I'll have to see if I can flip it around. 

Jim


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

The Pontiac vacuum gauge and tach share the same housing (aka: cup).

On one of my 1965 GTO's I took a tach out of a 2+2, took the tach out of the housing, put some tape on the tach body near the bezel, removed the blank in my dash bezel where the clock would go and inserted the tach. It was a perfect fit with that tape around it. Today, you would probably use silicone. The 1965 and 1966 openings are the same and I think a vacuum gauge in that location would look kinda cool.

You can take the vacuum gauge housing and either sell it, as there is a market for those, or stick it in a junk drawer for some day.


----------

